

Interactive visualization of Operational Transformation  (collaborative editing) - gregclermont
http://ot.substance.io/visualization/

======
malandrew
Take a look at commutative replicated data types (crdt) as a little known
alternative to OT: <https://github.com/dominictarr/crdt>

------
benbro
I see the operations of the users but they are not applied by the server. Is
there a button or something that makes the server apply ops?

~~~
alooPotato
click on the arrows

